
Show HN: PJON network protocol specification v2.0 - gioscarab
http://www.pjon.org/PJON-protocol-specification-v2.0.php
======
gioscarab
This is the result of years of study and experimentation and I really enjoy
discussing its features so feel free to ask :)

